# Porter Cable D-Handle Base Question



## jayhawk (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought a PC 694VK and received a D-handle base as a rebate reward. The router motor has a full length power cord on it, which I'm supposed to plug into the D-handle base to enable using the trigger power switch. Does anybody have any good tips about using this setup so I don't cause some safety issues with the long cord. I guess I can just use twist ties and bundle up the long cord, but I thought maybe there was something better I could do.

Please help.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi jayhawk,

I have the same issue that you do with my PC690 and D-handle. What I do is make the router cord in to a circle and use velcro ties to make it into what might be described as a halo that I then sit about the top of the router. I don't know if the 694 is like the 690 but you have to rotate the 690 to make height adjustments so this seems to work well for small adjustments and when I make larger ones I unplug the cord and adjust then plug back in. In my area Menards stores sell a pack of colorfull ones (5) I think for $1.89 US. I also use these to tag the cords so I know which one of several to plug in when working with a few portable tools at the same location.

It works for me.

Ed

PS In heavy use having cords wrapped as I describe could cause a heat build up so check the cord to see if it is heating up after 15 or 20 minutes of use and act accordingly.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have the old "D" handle PC base, I cut the motor cord short and put a male plug on it. I installed a female plug on the long cord. This way I can change bases, and
still have the use of the cords. Total cost of this set up was about five bucks for real good plug and female in line receptacle.. Woodnut65


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Ed, you're back!!! It's good to here from you.


----------

